# cuanta corriente soportan los diodos



## lxJe4NP4uLxl (May 18, 2007)

*hola nuevamente.....ahora quisiera que me ayuden a saber cuanto es la corriente que soportan los diodos segun sus caracteristicas.......si me pudieran dar datos  sobre esto.....por ejemplo el Diodo 1N4001 cuanta corriente soporta.....Talvez me puedan dar datos sobre eso. Necesito esos datos para poder guiarme y saber que diodo debo colorcar digamos en la etapa de rectificacion de una fuente, etc.

desde ya muchas gracias....   *


----------



## mabauti (May 18, 2007)

facil : busca el datasheet. Utiliza la barra de buscador de hoja de datos.


----------



## jona (May 19, 2007)

hola colega...
como menciona el colega mabauti lo mejor y mas facil de hacer es el datasheet.alli encontraras mucha información de cada componente se que te ponga en el camino.
el diodo 1n4001 por lo general soporta una corriente de 1 amp y soporta una tension de 50v.
hoy en dia el datasheet es tan necesario como el tester,y soldador.tanto en reparaciones como en diseño.
saludos y comenta.


----------



## Avid (May 19, 2007)

Yo concuerdo con los dos mensajes anteriores, necesitas buscar el datasheet
y eso lo puedfes bajar de la siguiente pagina:
www.datasheetecatalog.com
Suerte.


----------



## xhackdavidx (May 20, 2007)

Digo lo mismo, Busca la hoja de datos, pero de todas formas te pongo lo de los diodos mas comunes (para mi x lo menos)

1N4001 1Am 100Vlts
1N4004 1Am 400Vlts.
1N4007 1Am 1000Vlts.
1N5408 3Am 1000Vlts.

Para las cosas como estas, primero usa el google o el buscador de hojas de datos, y si no lo encuentras, publicas un post


----------



## yelian (Nov 2, 2007)

Hola colegas me pudieran ayudar, ya que no entiendo como buscar información sobre los componentes en esta pagina     http://www.alldatasheet.com/   sino le es mucha molestia claro lo que pasa es que soy nuevo.             gracias .


----------



## gonzaloalej (Nov 2, 2007)

www.digchip.com  debes registrarte primero y pinchas en datasheet download y pones el codigo del componente


----------



## Elvic (Nov 2, 2007)

yelian dijo:
			
		

> Hola colegas me pudieran ayudar, ya que no entiendo como buscar información sobre los componentes en esta pagina     http://www.alldatasheet.com/   sino le es mucha molestia claro lo que pasa es que soy nuevo.             gracias .




El primer paso es teclear el numero de tu componente 
y das clic en *search*


después te manda a una lista mas abajo en la misma pagina, donde aparece tu componente y hay das clir sobre el icono de PDF en view 
****************************************************


*****************************
y por ultimo te redirige a una nueva  pagina donde debes dar clic en la imagen o en el numero de tu componente al lado de download 



suerT


----------



## ChizzoGFX (Nov 3, 2007)

El 1n4001 soporta 1 amp.y 100 volts.y soporta una temperatura de 150º C .pasada esa temp puede llegar a cortarse las junturas


----------



## yelian (Nov 4, 2007)

Hola colegas me sirbio los datos que me dieron sobre el datasheet gracias pero me preguntaba si hay se puede buscar los similares de cada componente


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 4, 2007)

Si  debes encontrar las listas de reemplazo o equivalencia. En este foro hay muchas. Usa el buscador.
Luego puedes buscar lso datos de esos componentes para corroborar sus caracteristicas en datasheetcatalog.com facil, rapido y gratuito.
Solo buscas por nombre del componente, luego eliges de la lista el componente que deseas ver y luego abres la datasheet de cualquiera de lso fabricantes disponibles.
Saludos.


----------

